# If Warhammer 40k had the internet?



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

So the question is simple: how would the warhammer 40k universe be different if everyone had galaxy wide internet acess?

I think the imperium would hire guys to actively banish chaos cult forums.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It would be heavily filtered by the Inquisition to stop people finding SCTs and going on Horuswiki (The Free Online Encyclopedia on the Heresy!).

Midnight


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Pornography would be heretical.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> It would be heavily filtered by the Inquisition to stop people finding SCTs and going on Horuswiki (The Free Online Encyclopedia on the Heresy!).
> 
> Midnight


Ordo Interneticus anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Heresy would of went down something like this


> To: The Emperor; [email protected], Rogal Dorn; [email protected], Jahatai Khan; [email protected], Leman Russ [email protected], Sanguinius; [email protected], Ferrus Manus; [email protected], Vulkan; [email protected],com, Corax; [email protected]
> From: Roboute Gulliman; [email protected]
> 
> We might want to do something about this omgrofl
> ...



yeah


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

You're on a roll, hippypancake.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

thank you boz xD


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Another thing to think of is the inter species flamewar on internet forums.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Blammer said:


> Another thing to think of is the inter species flamewar on internet forums.


I'll start: Tau iz l33t, we've got plzma waponz


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Your vile Xenotech sux compared to gr8t boltahrs.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Orks would be trolls.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Blammer said:


> Your vile Xenotech sux compared to gr8t boltahrs.


Ur bolterz iz crud it izn't controlled by a dronz


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There would be none from the nids. 2 main reasons why.

1) a lot of leader beasts have scything talons. At the moment just trying not to crease up over a hive tyrant trying to use a netbook keyboard without stabbing a lot of holes in it.

2) Nids eat stuff so surely they would just eat the computer. 



Imagine a galaxy wide Facebook. 

I shall come up with slightly Dubious Statuses as I think of them.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

6chan - the playground of Slaanesh

MMORPG Dungeons and Dracons - DE make mega $$ overpricing puny human economic system hehehe

Grish


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Emperor of man is teh haxxors.

Slaanesh fapping teh 1337 Pron.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Ur bolterz iz crud it izn't controlled by a dronz


ur dronz sux tey dont haev machine sprits.

for teh emprah!!!!111!!!!1111337!!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol! +rep for that. Where did you get it anyway?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

lol cheers. made it when i saw this post


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


>


+ rep :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


>


BEST POST EVER! :shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:

Srsly, I literally did a huge ROFLMFAO when I saw that one!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

+rep!


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

The Internet would destroy the Imperium.

How? The Imperium exists in its current state through the use of propaganda, enforced ignorance, and the fact that their enemies lack cohesiveness.

Now what if the myths, fears and beliefs of the common people were easily challenged on a massive scale? If the voice of dissent could be broadcast from safety, without fear of immediate Inquisition intervention, and to a limitless audience?

Do you realize how much easier the act of Terrorism has become thanks to the Internet? How much easier it is for cells to coordinate efforts, communicate dogma, etc? Now imagine such a tool in the hand of a Chaos Cult, and all the Chaos.gif images that would drive viewers immediately insane.

If you were a member of the Communist Party in China, I'm sure you would feel that, even censored, the Internet was one of the worst things to be introduced to the Chinese people - and I'm sure the Council of Terra would feel the same way.


----------



## Warcriminal (Aug 24, 2010)

If they had the Internet they would fight their battles over planets online on World of Warhammer! The one who wins gets the planet, kinda like kenny on the golden PSP.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Turkeyspit said:


> The Internet would destroy the Imperium.
> 
> How? The Imperium exists in its current state through the use of propaganda, enforced ignorance, and the fact that their enemies lack cohesiveness.
> 
> ...


What if every Imperial cogitator had "kill words" or images that would kill the user when entered?

For instance, "Horus" *SNAP-CRACK* I just got shot with a laspistol from inside the cogitator. Or perhaps *BZZZZZZT* I just got 10,000 volts through my noob heretical brain.

Would be hard to crack, since this technology is ancient and only tech-priests really know how to work it. I suppose you could have a problem if tech-priests become heretics.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Davidicus 40k said:


> What if every Imperial cogitator had "kill words" or images that would kill the user when entered?
> 
> For instance, "Horus" *SNAP-CRACK* I just got shot with a laspistol from inside the cogitator. Or perhaps *BZZZZZZT* I just got 10,000 volts through my noob heretical brain.
> 
> Would be hard to crack, since this technology is ancient and only tech-priests really know how to work it. I suppose you could have a problem if tech-priests become heretics.


If such technology were widespread and effective, Commisars would be out of a job


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Blammer said:


> ur dronz sux tey dont haev machine sprits.
> 
> for teh emprah!!!!111!!!!1111337!!!


Ur emprah iz a potato

4 da retar ood!!!1111111111111111111

(This is fun, I've got to start more flamewars.)

Wait is it for the all races,that can, or just the Imp


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Ur emprah iz a potato
> 
> 4 da retar ood!!!1111111111111111111
> 
> ...


All the races.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

From: *[email protected]*

hello my friend how are yoo

i am the nephew of cadian Minister of Finance. With new Blak Croosade from nasty Abaddon man my uncle have to leave in hurry and his bank account be transferred to Bank of Scarus. I have ooffer for yoo. In order to free his accoounts sum of twenty million Imperial credits we have to pay fee to bank to clear funds. if yoo forward us sum of one hundred thousand credits we give yoo thirty persent share of total sum SIX MILLIOON CREDITS!!! 

plees forward monies to *[email protected]* c/o Bank of Scarus

thank yoo


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Horus facebook made me die a little.

With laughter.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> From: *[email protected]*
> 
> hello my friend how are yoo
> 
> ...


:laugh: The tears are flowing down my face. Absolutely brilliant. +rep


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

*tyranid is biomorphd,mentaly and phisicly for use of key boards*

GRAWF I WILL STEALZ YOUR KEYBOARDZ AN LOLERCATSZ!!!

Sent from [email protected]


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

all the adult chat rooms would be full of lonely daemonetts looking for true love..............lol


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tolisk said:


> *tyranid is biomorphd,mentaly and phisicly for use of key boards*
> 
> GRAWF I WILL STEALZ YOUR KEYBOARDZ AN LOLERCATSZ!!!
> 
> Sent from [email protected]


No, see, it would become LOLERNIDZ.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I haz mark ov khorne, ur argument is invalid.

Check this s*** out, i haz terminator armour!!111!111 lololololol
(arby n the chief reference)


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Everyone seen Starship Troopers? The uber propaganda videos 'Would you like to know more?' etc.

You could see the Imperium throwing that sort of thing out on every website you visited.

"Join the Imperial Guard today, are you doing YOUR part?"


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Bayonet said:


> Everyone seen Starship Troopers? The uber propaganda videos 'Would you like to know more?' etc.
> 
> You could see the Imperium throwing that sort of thing out on every website you visited.
> 
> "Join the Imperial Guard today, are you doing YOUR part?"


I'm sure you'd see something like this:










Not this:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I prefer the family guys advert for stormtroopers in the second star wars spoof.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I haz mark ov khorne, ur argument is invalid.
> 
> Check this s*** out, i haz terminator armour!!111!111 lololololol
> (arby n the chief reference)


Uz a nobz width a aze!!!121111111!!!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Again, made of win.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


>




Pure class, even for a Rockape :biggrin:


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Davidicus 40k said:


> I'm sure you'd see something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the reason i love nids!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

People would do this (i made these and yes it is on my facebook page)
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=419555&id=100000196046998&ref=fbx_album

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!...0196046998&ref=fbx_album&fbid=147112018638665


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

the Emperor would find www.gamesworkshop.com and then there would be no more Games Workshop. 

HERETICS! THOU SHALT NOT BOOST THE ULTRASMURFS! LUNA WOLVES! LUNA WOLVES ONLY! BAD PRESIDENT OF GW!


----------

